# Should A Christian Be A Prepper?



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A 28 min look by Perry Stone.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Before even watching it, someone who reads the Bible knows it is incumbent upon a man to prepare for his house.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I "love" when people make a 2 minute topic into a 30 minute sermon!
---------------------------

I like Michael C. Ruppert

TITANIC ANALOGY

When you're faced with an overwhelming, life-threatening crisis as in the Titanic being hit by an iceberg, and you happen to be aware before anybody else is that the ship is going to sink and that there aren't enough lifeboats, and you know how to build lifeboats, and you try to deal with that in however long the Titanic had before it went down — you're likely to run across three types of passengers.

You'll run across a type that is basically deer in the headlights: "Ship's been hit! What does that mean? What do I do? I don't know what to do. I don't know where to go. Should I do that? I don't know." That's one group.

There's another group that says "We get that the ship's going to sink. We get that we're all going to die unless we make some lifeboats, and do it fast. Show us what to do."

And then you have a third group that says: "This is the Titanic. It's absolutely unsinkable. So we're going back to the bar for a drink and all you doomsday sayers can just take a hike."

Now if you're the one who knows how to build the lifeboats, which group of people are you going to help?

-Michael C. Ruppert, COLLAPSE


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

"Praise be to the Lord my rock who rains my hands for war, my fingers for battle." Psalm 144:
"A prudent man sees danger and takes refuge,but the simple keep going and suffer for it." Proverbs 22:3

Well, we can quote the Bible all day about selling cloaks, swords, etc. .....better to live it than quote it. I consider myself a "radicalized" Christian and have no trouble pairing my faith with my prepping.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

A Christian can be very good in just about everything.... Especially prepping.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"Praise the Lord and pass the ammunition." - Kay Kaiser (lyrics)


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Love Perry. Thanks. Ya know Mormons are super duper preppers. They definitely some form of Christian.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I wonder how many preppers are flat out atheists. What's the percentage? I'm just curious, not trying to start anything. It just seems like most of us here are Christian.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Annie said:


> I wonder how many preppers are flat out atheists. What's the percentage? I'm just curious, not trying to start anything. It just seems like most of us here are Christian.


Far too many @Annie, far too many.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

1 Timothy 5:8 Anyone who does not provide for their relatives, and especially for their own household, has denied the faith and is worse than an unbeliever.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Far too many @Annie, far too many.


Do you believe in the old saying that there are no atheists in foxholes? I wonder if that's how it'll be when the stuff hits. Remeber how the churches were all packed after 9-11?


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

I believe that inceptor got right. I also believe that applies to Christans, and non-Christians alike..


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@inceptor you took the words right out of my mouth so true!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

inceptor said:


> 1 Timothy 5:8 Anyone who does not provide for their relatives, and especially for their own household, has denied the faith and is worse than an unbeliever.


This merits repeating.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Yes. Regardless of your religion you should be prepper . Because you are a christian you are not going to buy a snow shovel , put a arm jacket in the car, not have a first aid kit? 

Most christians believe there will be a return of christ and just prior to that great unrest, wars, natural disasters. History shows we have pretty much always had wars and the natural disasters occur on a regular bases. 

christians and others of other religions have survived by banding together with other church members helping each other to get by.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

I believe with all my heart that Jesus will return in all His glory at the Rapture. However, I am sure there will be hardships and difficult times prior to, so yes I believe Christians can (and should) be preppers.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> I believe with all my heart that Jesus will return in all His glory at the Rapture. However, I am sure there will be hardships and difficult times prior to, so yes I believe Christians can (and should) be preppers.


Attaboy George! I'm standing with ya!


----------



## Jp4GA (Jan 21, 2016)

Noah prepared for a flood, and Joseph saved an entire nation by preparing for years of famine. Several verses in the Bible talk about being prepared and providing for your family. So yes I feel Christians can and should be preppers.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

How you not going to protect your family if you clame to be a Christian? Yes protect them!
Just remember your bug out location is your Ark and when the rains start,,,,,,,,Close that door the time for there salvation is no longer up to you to help them get saved.
Jesus is with you and they will be on there own from there own doing. Man I hate the idea of shutting someone out but my family comes first then we'll see what left for
maybe a widow or child if I have room.

Clame < how do speel that?


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Absolutely should a Christian be a prepper. As many have already said there are multiple verses and Bible stories that show the value of being prepared for emergencies. Take care of yourself so that you can better take care of others.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

warrior4 said:


> Absolutely should a Christian be a prepper. As many have already said there are multiple verses and Bible stories that show the value of being prepared for emergencies. Take care of yourself so that you can better take care of others.


Whether they believe that they don't need to prep much because God will take care of them, or to be prudent and prep because they have a God-given responsibility for their families, Christians who believe hard times are coming should at least learn survival skills that they can share with others during SHTF. "Give a man a fish and he eats for a day; teach him how to fish, and he'll always have enough to eat."


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Hell yeah, all Christians should be preppers! A couple months after SHTF is when the muslims will be at their weakest and then we can kick their asses!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Annie said:


> I wonder how many preppers are flat out atheists. What's the percentage? I'm just curious, not trying to start anything. It just seems like most of us here are Christian.


The only true atheists are those who tell us they have took a tour of the Universe and failed to find God or a reasonable facsimile. Then we know they are lying. Having been discussing stuff with those who claim to hold to that view for a long time. It will be found they are mad at God. Usually due to childhood abuse of some type. Everybody except crazy people belive in God. Listen to this and chill out.


----------



## Captain belly (Feb 4, 2018)

Love that Proverbs 22:3 ! in fact....... I love the whole book.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Captain belly said:


> Love that Proverbs 22:3 ! in fact....... I love the whole book.


A wise man has read, understood, and acknowledged the book of Proverbs.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

I once thought (assumed) that most preppers were Christians until I did an interview with 3 guys who put on a small in-state prepper convention. None of them claimed to be religious, but they understood the importance of having a higher power to believe in. So now I don't know. 

I feel God is who brought me back to the midwest, so that I would learn the things I have about prepping. Had I stayed in CA working for the magazine, I doubt I'd know the things I do today. Since coming back I've gathered plenty of information on various prepper subjects. Enough to have a few stories published in a prepper magazine and to create my own "booklet" that I give to non-preppers to try and open their eyes to what may happen in the future. 

And as much as I complain about my current job, I can say it has very little (if any) stress and allows me to spend plenty of time working on preps. Is this His plan? It sure wasn't mine. I was happy in CA, doing things most people never get to do and getting paid for it. 

It would sure be easier if all the people left over after the event were Christians.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

I love God....It's 97% of his frigging fan club I can't stand!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I am a Christian, but common sense did not die within me when I became one; so of course I should be a prepper. I have heard a lot of people say the dumbest things, and anyone who says that it is un-Christian to protect yourself or be a prepper, is really dumb.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

As far as I'm personally concerned, . . . if you listen to the last few minutes of the "presentation", . . . you will find the reason for the whole thing: $$$$$

Send in now for the pastor's insightful teachings on _____________, . . . or__________________, . . . or _________________________ and of course the unstated portion is that you are too dumb to understand all these hidden teachings, . . .

But for only $29.95, my book . . . . for only $49.95, my book and the accompanying DVD, . . . and if you act today, . . . for only $79.99 we'll send the book, the DVD, and a special calendar you can use to mark off the events as they come to pass.

6811 and someone else hit on what we are supposed to do, . . . provide for our families as the God given head of the household that He made us to be. To not do so is to deny the faith altogether. It's as simple as that, . . . and as MM said, . . . it don't take a 30 minute sermon to get that point across.

OK, . . . rant off, . . . heading for bed.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> As far as I'm personally concerned, . . . if you listen to the last few minutes of the "presentation", . . . you will find the reason for the whole thing: $$$$$
> 
> Send in now for the pastor's insightful teachings on _____________, . . . or__________________, . . . or _________________________ and of course the unstated portion is that you are too dumb to understand all these hidden teachings, . . .
> 
> ...


Dwight, you're pretty good at that. You should go on TV. :vs_laugh:


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

TGus said:


> Whether they believe that they don't need to prep much because God will take care of them, or to be prudent and prep because they have a God-given responsibility for their families, Christians who believe hard times are coming should at least learn survival skills that they can share with others during SHTF. "Give a man a fish and he eats for a day; teach him how to fish, and he'll always have enough to eat."


.......................


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> .......................


That'd be hilarious if it weren't true.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Maybe Bro Dwight &#8230;. but I am sure you "pass the plate" during your services as well. Anyway that was not the point of the OP nor the question posed. I do know you can shed valuable light and biblical direction on the answer though.

However, just to keep it honest, P Stone does run a very visible church and ministry in Tennessee, and a vibrant youth ministry.



dwight55 said:


> As far as I'm personally concerned, . . . if you listen to the last few minutes of the "presentation", . . . you will find the reason for the whole thing: $$$$$
> 
> Send in now for the pastor's insightful teachings on _____________, . . . or__________________, . . . or _________________________ and of course the unstated portion is that you are too dumb to understand all these hidden teachings, . . .
> 
> ...


----------



## Huzzah (Dec 28, 2018)

As a christian, I see no reason for a christian not to be a prepper. I think it is a necessary thing for any human in general.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Being a Christian prepper by itself is not the question. I see the real question being will a Christian prepper take care of those 
who come to him wanting food, water, etc. I would, but I also see it as a scam by a gang looking for people to rob and kill. 
Remember, if they take what you have, they have effectively murdered you and your family.


----------



## David357 (Aug 12, 2019)

Christians should prep. Having supplies on hand for emergencies especially in the kinds of emergencies when those supplies would not be available, makes perfect sense and do not violate any biblical principle. It is responsible. We should not prep in fear, but in faith. 

In my area, I prep for ice storms and tornados. It's nice to have water and food on hand when everyone else is risking their necks on the ice trying to find a store that didn't get its power knocked out by the ice storm. I can hunker down assured that I have what I need. 

It's irresponsible and presuming upon the Lord to think that I can just sit back, do nothing and expect God to clean up after my mistakes. We are not to test God like that. I prep in faith, asking God bless my efforts to be ready for emergencies or even grid down situations. Honor God in prepping and God will honor your efforts.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I am a Christian, and I have had the mindset of a prepper for most of my life. Such as, when I bought my .45, I promised myself that I would never get rid of it, and to keep it for life.
I bought it in 1980 and I still have it, so in that way I have been a prepper/survivalist for most of my life. I think that every Christian should have a gun.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

God told Noah there's going to be a flood build a boat. Everyone laughed at him until the rain didn't stop






This is a pretty interesting video about this topic!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

David357 said:


> Christians should prep. Having supplies on hand for emergencies especially in the kinds of emergencies when those supplies would not be available, makes perfect sense and do not violate any biblical principle. It is responsible. We should not prep in fear, but in faith.
> 
> In my area, I prep for ice storms and tornados. It's nice to have water and food on hand when everyone else is risking their necks on the ice trying to find a store that didn't get its power knocked out by the ice storm. I can hunker down assured that I have what I need.
> 
> It's irresponsible and presuming upon the Lord to think that I can just sit back, do nothing and expect God to clean up after my mistakes. We are not to test God like that. I prep in faith, asking God bless my efforts to be ready for emergencies or even grid down situations. Honor God in prepping and God will honor your efforts.


Always good to see old topics come back from the boneyard when appropriate. Thanks. One thing I have noticed about preppers is they build up odd scenarios in their heads..entire new worlds..and insist to move in and live there. Is that normal? Caught a load of this guy last night on 
TV. He is as worried about the N.Korean Chicom nuked up Satellites as all preppers should be. EMPs aint nice. He said it would set our civilization back one hundred years to fry the power grid. Hard to believe Trump aint shot those things down yet. 
https://www.facebook.com/generalboykin


----------



## David357 (Aug 12, 2019)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> God told Noah there's going to be a flood build a boat. Everyone laughed at him until the rain didn't stop


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Aaahhh……..the story of Joseph has been my 'carrot' for many years.


----------

